# Totaler Newbee bitte dringend um Hilfe



## Traction1977 (1. Apr 2004)

moin, ich erstelle gerade eine HP in der eine Buchungsanfrage drin vor kommt. Nur kriege ich es nicht hin mir die Daten schicken zu lassen. Könnt Ihr mal schauen und mir helfen? 

Hier das Script:

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Hotel Lamberti ***+ Langeoog- Langeoog</title>

<link rel=stylesheet href="file:///C:/NetObjects Fusion 7/User Sites/Lamberti/Preview/Autogen/a_lamberti_schrift.gif" type="text/css">
</script>
</head>
<body>
<div align="center">
<table width="450" border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#0099FF">
<tr>
<td align="left" valign="top">
<div align="center">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
<tr height="50">
<td bgcolor="FFFFF" height="100">[img]file:///C:/NetObjects Fusion 7/User Sites/Lamberti/Preview/Autogen/a_lamberti01.gif[/img]</td>
</tr>
</table>
<div align="left">

<form name="contact" method="post" action="mailto:Traction1977@yahoo.de" name="reservierung">
<table border="0" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="0">
<tr height="10">
<td colspan="3" height="10"><span class="headline__black">< system</span>

</tr>
</table>
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td bgcolor="FFFFFF">
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td colspan="3">&<span class="bodytext_black">[b]Personenbezogene Daten:[/b]</span></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Anrede:&[b]<span class="required">*</span>[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><select name="anrede" size="1">
<option selected value="">Bitte W&hlen</option>
<option value="Frau">Frau</option>
<option value="Herr">Herr</option>
</select></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Vorname:&[b]<span class="required">*</span>[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="vorname" size="24" maxlength="50" border="0"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Name:&[b]<span class="required">*</span>[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="name" size="24" maxlength="50" border="0"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Firma:</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="firma" size="24" maxlength="50" border="0"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Stra&e, Hausnummer:&[b]<span class="required">*</span>[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="strasse" size="24" maxlength="80" border="0"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Postleitzahl:&[b]<span class="required">*</span>[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="PLZ" size="5" maxlength="5" border="0"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Ort:&[b]<span class="required">*</span>[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="ort" size="24" maxlength="80" border="0"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Land:&[b]<span class="required">*</span>[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><select name="land" size="1">
<option selected value="">Bitte W&hlen</option>
<option value="Deutschland">Deutschland (D)</option>
<option value="Schweiz">Schweiz (CH)</option>
<option value="Oesterreich">Oesterreich (AT)</option>
<option value="Other">Other</option>
</select></td>
</tr>
<tr height="22">
<td height="22"></td>
<td width="10" height="22"></td>
<td height="22"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&E-Mail:&[b]<span class="required">*</span>[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input name="email" type="text" id="email" size="40"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Telefon:&[b]<span class="required">*</span>[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="telefon" size="24" maxlength="80" border="0"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>&Telefax:</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input type="text" name="telefax" size="24" maxlength="80" border="0"></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>


<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="145">&[b]Reservierung[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td valign="top"><input type="checkbox" name="reservierung" value="Reservierung">[b]&[/b]Bitte teilen Sie mir mit, ob folgende/s Zimmer zur angegebenen Zeit noch frei sind.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="145">[b]&Buchungsauftrag[/b]</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td valign="top"><input type="checkbox" name="buchungsauftrag" value="Buchungsauftrag">[b]&[/b]Bei Verf&gbarkeit m&chte ich - nach Erhalt einer Buchungsbest&tigung von Ihnen - folgende/s Zimmer.</td>
</tr>
</table>


<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="5" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="145">[b]&[/b]Zimmer Kategorie /

[b]&[/b]Anzahl der Zimmer</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><select name="einzelzimmer_anzahl">
<option selected value="">Anzahl</option>
<option>1</option>
<option>2</option>
<option>3</option>
<option>4</option>
<option>5</option>
<option>6</option>
<option>7</option>
<option>8</option>
<option>9</option>
<option>10</option>
</select> <input type="checkbox" name="Einzelzimmer" value="Ja">Einzelzimmer



<select name="doppelzimmer_anzahl">
<option selected value="">Anzahl</option>
<option>1</option>
<option>2</option>
<option>3</option>
<option>4</option>
<option>5</option>
<option>6</option>
<option>7</option>
<option>8</option>
<option>9</option>
<option>10</option>
</select> <input type="checkbox" name="Doppelzimmer" value="Ja">Doppelzimmer



<select name="Ferienwohnug_Anzahl">
<option selected value="">Anzahl</option>
<option>1</option>
<option>2</option>
<option>3</option>
<option>4</option>
<option>5</option>
<option>6</option>
<option>7</option>
<option>8</option>
<option>9</option>
<option>10</option>
</select> <input type="checkbox" name="Ferienwohnung" value="Ja">Ferienwohnung</td>
</tr>
<tr height="22">
<td width="145" height="22"></td>
<td width="10" height="22"></td>
<td height="22"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="145">[b]&[/b]Personen pro Zimmer</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><select name="personen_pro_zimmer" size="1">
<option selected value="">Anzahl</option>
<option value="1">1</option>
<option value="2">2</option>
<option value="3">3</option>
<option value="4">4</option>
<option value="5">5</option>
<option value="6">6</option>
</select></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="145">[b]&[/b]Gew&nschte Anreise:</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><select name="anreise_tag" size="1">
<option selected value="">Tag</option>
<option value="01">01</option>
<option value="02">02</option>
<option value="03">03</option>
<option value="04">04</option>
<option value="05">05</option>
<option value="06">06</option>
<option value="07">07</option>
<option value="08">08</option>
<option value="09">09</option>
<option value="10">10</option>
<option value="11">11</option>
<option value="12">12</option>
<option value="13">13</option>
<option value="14">14</option>
<option value="15">15</option>
<option value="16">16</option>
<option value="17">17</option>
<option value="18">18</option>
<option value="19">19</option>
<option value="20">20</option>
<option value="21">21</option>
<option value="22">22</option>
<option value="23">23</option>
<option value="24">24</option>
<option value="25">25</option>
<option value="26">26</option>
<option value="27">27</option>
<option value="28">28</option>
<option value="29">29</option>
<option value="30">30</option>
<option value="31">31</option>
</select>[b]&[/b]<select name="anreise_monat">
<option selected value="">Monat</option>
<option>Januar</option>
<option>Februar</option>
<option>M&rz</option>
<option>April</option>
<option>Mai</option>
<option>Juni</option>
<option>July</option>
<option>August</option>
<option>September</option>
<option>October</option>
<option>November</option>
<option>Dezember</option>
</select>[b]&[/b]<select name="anreise_jahr">
<option selected value="">Jahr</option>
<option>2004</option>
<option>2005</option>
<option>2006</option>
<option>2007</option>
<option>2008</option>
<option>2009</option>
<option>2010</option>
</select></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="145">[b]&[/b]Gew&nschte Abreise:</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><select name="abreise_tag" size="1">
<option selected value="">Tag</option>
<option value="01">01</option>
<option value="02">02</option>
<option value="03">03</option>
<option value="04">04</option>
<option value="05">05</option>
<option value="06">06</option>
<option value="07">07</option>
<option value="08">08</option>
<option value="09">09</option>
<option value="10">10</option>
<option value="11">11</option>
<option value="12">12</option>
<option value="13">13</option>
<option value="14">14</option>
<option value="15">15</option>
<option value="16">16</option>
<option value="17">17</option>
<option value="18">18</option>
<option value="19">19</option>
<option value="20">20</option>
<option value="21">21</option>
<option value="22">22</option>
<option value="23">23</option>
<option value="24">24</option>
<option value="25">25</option>
<option value="26">26</option>
<option value="27">27</option>
<option value="28">28</option>
<option value="29">29</option>
<option value="30">30</option>
<option value="31">31</option>
</select>[b]&[/b]<select name="abreise_monat">
<option selected value="">Monat</option>
<option>Januar</option>
<option>Februar</option>
<option>M&rz</option>
<option>April</option>
<option>Mai</option>
<option>Juni</option>
<option>July</option>
<option>August</option>
<option>September</option>
<option>October</option>
<option>November</option>
<option>Dezember</option>
</select>[b]&[/b]<select name="abreise_jahr">
<option selected value="">Jahr</option>
<option>2004</option>
<option>2005</option>
<option>2006</option>
<option>2007</option>
<option>2008</option>
<option>2009</option>
<option>2010</option>
</select></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td width="145">&Arrangements:</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><select name="arrangements" size="1">
<option selected value="Keine">Keine</option>
<option value="Schnupperwoche">Schnupperwoche</option>
<option value="Karnevalsflüchtlinge">Karnevalflüchtlinge</option>
<option value="Wellnes Wochen">Wellneswochen</option>
<option value="Super-Spar-Erlbeniswochen">Supersparerlebniswochen</option>
<option value="Herbstliche Eindrücke">HerbstlicheEindrücke</optioin>
<option value="Weihnachten 2004">Weihnachten 2004</option>
<option value="Sylvester 2004">Sylvester 2004</option>
</select></td>
</tr>

<tr height="22">
<td width="145" height="22"></td>
<td width="10" height="22"></td>
<td height="22"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="145">[b]&[/b]Besondere W&nsche /

[b]&[/b]Bemerkungen:</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><textarea name="bemerkungen" cols="31" rows="10"></textarea></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="145">[b]&[/b]Bitte um versand per:</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input type="checkbox" name="versand_email" value="E-Mail">E-Mail[b]&&&[/b]<input type="checkbox" name="versand_fax" value="Fax">Fax[b]&&&[/b]<input type="checkbox" name="versand_post" value="Post">Post</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="145">[b]&[/b]Mir bitte ein Kopie der Nachricht zusenden</td>
<td width="10"></td>
<td><input name="kopie" type="checkbox" id="kopie" value="checkbox"></td>
</tr>
<tr height="10">
<td colspan="3" height="10">
<div align="center"></div>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="3">
<div align="center">
<input type="image" src="../../media/btn_senden.gif" width="142" height="16" border="0" name="submit" alt="">
<input name="ausgefllt" type="hidden" id="ausgefllt" value="1">
&&
[url="javascript:document.reservierung.reset()"][img]../../media/btn_reset.gif[/img][/url]
&&
[url="index.html"][img]../../media/btn_zurueck.gif[/img][/url]</div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
</form>
</div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

ICH BRAUCH SOOOOOOOOO DRINGEND HILFE

Danke schon mal!

Traction1977

 :###


----------



## intruder (1. Apr 2004)

hym ... und was hat das mit java zu tun?
wenn du html und javascript auskünfte haben willst, dann bist du hier... glaube ich falsch.
... nichts für ungut.


----------



## intruder (1. Apr 2004)

in dem form-tag hast du name= gleich zwei mal drin. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Du brauchst da keinen namen angeben. Lass den an dieser stelle ganz rauß und nimm lieber *enctype="text/plain"* dazu.
nimm auch die anfürhrungszeichen bei post weg ... veilleicht bringt auch das was ... ka.


----------

